

We’re supposed to be so damn “passionate” that we’d do this work for free - cygnus
https://michaelochurch.wordpress.com/2014/07/13/how-the-other-half-works-an-adventure-in-the-low-status-of-software-engineers

======
edwhitesell
This has some great pieces of information. Though, it might flow better if it
was written in different posts instead of one big one.

One that talks about the ethics of changing titles and responsibilities.
Another that talks about what happened with Bill's changes and interviews. A
third about the ideas of why Bill was perceived differently for the two roles.
Finally, a fourth that discusses the personnel issues of people making
sacrifices for the company, vs. executives not doing the same.

I especially like the last one. I think far too many people today have the
value of their work hours vs. non-work hours inverted. There are far more
important things in life to spend your time on.

------
msie
Hmmm, I thought this reposting would have been caught by HN.

